# monster on my hands



## markdamone (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a plant growing in large bucket on my porch it 2ft. Nice thick stalk full leaves ive been pruining it. it has not shown any signs of flowering. I have to find some where quick. my girl thinks indoors with artificial light. i say outside in the woods and hope for the best? any suggestions


----------



## joe blow (Jun 19, 2005)

If you move it inside you can force it to flower sooner then leaving it outside by cutting the light cycle to 12/12.  Leaving it in the woods will be alot more light and yield but it won't flower untill the end of summer or fall.  It depends if you're in a rush and if you already have the proper lighting, and also if you have a safe place in the woods to plant.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 20, 2005)

Before you bring it inside you need to set up a grow space with lights, reflective walls & ventilation.
-Don't remove leaves; they're there for a purpose.


----------

